# Mega/Monumental Humiliation....



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All, I am loath to acknowledge that although as a prise in my over 1000 posts overlooked competition.

I offered a $100.00 U.S. gift voucher to either of 2 of our best vendors; which due to unforeseeable events, I now find very difficult to scratch together.

These events have been partly touched upon in other posts which I have made.

In addition they in no way are of anyone elses problem; nor should they likewise effect anyone else.
Given I was brought up that unacceptable behavior is still unacceptable, regardless of the excuse.

In any event of his own motivation, and without any suggestion from myself.

Darren (the prise winner) offered to foresake the obligation which I placed upon myself; simply by reading these other posts.

For my own Honour, and yes pride that I am pretty good human being, despite any handicaps.

I chose to say that the prise would still be made available, but asked if I could put off my payment until next months monthly payday.

Which Darren oh so kindly accepted.

I make this post absolutely NOT desiring anyone's sympathy, nor assistance.

But rather as an acknowledgement both of my own flaws; and as an example of the wonderful character of forum members.
A type of people whom gave me gifts when I commenced participation; and why I feel a need to pay back, or pay forward, this wonderful spirit of genorosity this forum has evolved into.

This is part of the reason that I feel so honoured to be a part of this forum, of such wonderful people.

Due to this event.

I will be limiting my own participation in posts until my Honour is restored, and the prise paid for by myself.
(Please do NOT anyone offer assistance, nor pay the prise anonomyously. As this would only succeed in deepening my self disrespect at this time)

With warmest regards to all forum members for the upcoming Christmas cellebrations.

Cheers To All.......Allan Leigh


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Allen, bud...at some point we've all fell upon hard times. I can only imagine the humiliation with it being so public, but I can GUARANTEE you that no man here hasn't felt the same, even in the confines of his own family. This is almost a family; by far the closest knit that the internet has to offer, & though I have no dealings or idea of the matter you're referring to, I can assure you that no-one would want to see you go, even for a minute - over such a non-issue. Your honour is unquestioned...if you said you will, then you will. Take a breath, have a drink, & join us like you've always done...with high spirits, & a unique outlook. Don't fret the small stuff. A hundred bones postponed is but an afterthought.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Allen,

You are among friends. I am new to the Forum and have already benefited from your knowledge and support. Thank you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Relax. Enjoy the forum. No worries.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks all, I will carefully consider your encouragement over night my time (now 1.50 am).

However I was brought up to be one who owns up to responsibility.

And no, I was not brought up Catholic, to confess ones "sins".

In fact in general terms I have contempt for nearly all religions.

For with the exception of those few individual people, who prove the general rule regardless.

All religions are a "front" for business of making money; in my opinion at least.

In saying this as my own opinion.

I mean absolutely zero disrespect to those who believe; or to those whom are ministers/clergy of any religion.
Given I believe I know of at least 2 whom are ministers of a religion who are forum members, if my memory serves me correctly.

Regards Allan Leigh


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

No worries, Allan. You're among friends here.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Allan,

As Tentacle said, we all experience reverses or hardships in life. One of the problems with problems is that you can't plan for them.  Therefore, your intentions with the contest were good and no one is questioning your intentions because you could not foresee a problem. I am done waxing eloquent. No harm was done nor does anyone think the worse for you. In no time you will be back on your feet.

Darren


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks again all.

Actually IF government in my country can get their act together, and not use the months summer break as an excuse.

It all should come together via a compensation payout relatively soon.

Given the max. amounts for the I think 5 different lump sums to which I am entitled to.
Are set in legislation and concrete.

Also that given my developed Post Traumatic Epilepsy, which is accepted, and does not involve the usual epileptic seizures.

But does see me fall unconscious with zero warning.

Should make me eligable for dang near these max. amounts.

However government and soon are often oxcymorons; unless they want your money.

Life is full of these set backs; and fortunately I generally work hard to find the positives.

Rather than dwell on the negatives of a set of unalterable circumstances.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Allan&#8230; Please don't worry or get bent out of shape or be concerned or any other such thing about your honor, dignity, credibility and integrity. Every last one of us has at time(s)--most likely in the plural--run a bit tardy (due to unforeseen circumstances) on satisfying financial obligations that we'd taken upon ourselves. It's actually a common occurrence -- in every state/province of every nation on every continent on Earth.

Whether you know, accept or like it or not -- your honor remains unquestioned. So -- please don't beat yourself up too badly because there's no need for you to do so. In the words of some tiresome old sage, "This too shall pass." As said above, you're among friends here.


----------

